

EBay: The Place for Microfinance - dpapathanasiou
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/oct2007/tc20071023_930086.htm

======
MuddyMo
Except for prosper.com, most of the micro loan links in the article appear to
be for third-world entrepreneurs.

